# environment before implantation, "abortive" herbs??



## furfeet (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone know much about blastocysts? lol. Anyone like irony?!
Here's the deal... I have been longing for another baby but dh is on the fence. Honestly he's on the other side of the fence. Well, on the 15th (friday) the planets aligned and miraculously put me in the 2ww.








I stupidly, stupidly forgot to check the supplements I'm on until today (which I estimate is 1-2 DPO.)
Turns out cat's claw (samento,) something I've been taking for about 2 weeks, has historically been used as a contraceptive and abortive herb.
We are not TTC, so I didn't have a reason to check this beforehand. I'm kicking myself so hard right now. It's like that was my chance and now I blew it. I stopped taking the cat's claw today but I wonder if it's too late?
From what I read, cat's claw can cause the immune system to attack and destroy the embryo, which it sees as an invading cell. As far as I know, the cell wouldn't need to be implanted for the body to attack it, right?
Arrrgh I'm just so disappointed... so utterly disappointed.








I don't even know if I would have gotten pregnant but it was soooo prime and isn't going to happen again any time soon (if ever) and I just can't bear the thought that I prevented the little one I've wanted so badly from coming to us.














:


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I know I can't really say anything that will make you quit worrying, but I think you have nothing to worry about. Yourfertilized egg is still in the lower tube.


----------

